# Dim sum



## Steamed_brocolli (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am really interested in Dim Sum food, I have tried many recipes but cant quite find one that tastes authentic.

Does anyone have any tips or hints at how this food can be sucesfully replicated to restaurant standards?

XOX


----------



## chefa1a (May 4, 2008)

*Dim Sum*

I dont know if you are adventurous or not

I just got back from Vancouver, British Columbia

and they have a large Asian population and Dim Sum is huge

I tried some *great stuff:  c*hicken claws, pig tails and congee

alot of the other dim sum that comes to your table are *variations*

alot of different things stuffed in wontons; shu mai and streamed dumplings

taro dumplings,  great vegetables gai lan, mustard greens

the tea is super caffeinated I walked out and felt my heart beating

if your interested in some recipes  pm  me

chef chris


----------

